# French campsite



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

Some advice please, after we have done a few trips in good ol blighty. We would like to go over to France and try a campsite. We understand and have read about the aires etc.....but :? as this will be our very first trip and being total novices, we thought a half or an hours drive from a port would suffice...so hubby can get the feel of the roads/signs and all else. So any ideas or advice on campsites would be appreciated. Many thanks.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

You are right to take it gently at first. The first half hour, if you have not been to France before, can be quite stressful. However, once you have dealt with your first couple of roundabouts it should all begin to fall into place and the journey will I hope prove easier and more enjoyable than driving on our own overcrowded roads.
There are so many Aires to choose from it would be hard to select a convenient one. Aires literally means area and there are signposted Aires along major highways that vary from a large lay-by to a toilet break and should not be mistaken for the Aires we so value for free or cheap overnight parking.
Just take it really easy and I am sure that you, like so many others, will find France a total joy once the first ten minutes are over.
Have a wonderful trip and please let us know how you got on.
Alan


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you want a site fairly close to Calais, there's an OK one at Licques, a few miles SE and inland.

Nothing special about the site except that it's close and just a 30 min run to Cite Europe.

Not a bad place to aim for on your first venture and then maybe a bit more confident for day 2.

Les Pommiers des Frois Pays
273 Rue du Breuil
62850 Licques

03.21.35.02.02

GPS 1.9368 / 50.7854

www.pommiers-3pays.com


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

The best time to take your first drive in France is on Sundays. There is very little traffic on the roads as there is no Sunday shopping and no lorries. After an hour you will wonder why you have been so worried.
Our first trip 5 years ago ended up as a 1 month slow drive down to spain and we used 10 village aires. We now do trips using as many as 46 aires at a time.
We have only ever used 1 French campsite. Take your time and it will fall into place very quickly. Enjoy France.

steve & ann. ------- teensvan


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Twilight said:


> So any ideas or advice on campsites would be appreciated. Many thanks.


Hi...French municipals or ex-municipals are usually good value; not all-singing but generally clean and with sufficient facilities.

One thing to bear in mind is that the office is very often closed over lunchtime and you will not be able to get in then. Times vary but if you reckon on the site being closed between noon and 2 pm you will usually be OK though some, smaller ones, do go on until later. Bigger, commercial sites don't always close over lunchtime, especially in season. The French camping season starts after Easter for many sites and ends in mid to late September.

You will often be asked to leave your passport at the office as proof you will not do a runner. Don't do this ( you should carry a passport with you at all times as an identity document) but get a Camping Card International or an ACSI card before you leave home. Both of these have websites and they can be bought from the main clubs. The former gets you a (small )discount at many sites and acts as third party insurance for you and your party. The latter (ACSI) is excellent in low season as it gives a fixed lower charge at many European campsites. The low season goes right up to June in many places.

Enjoy France- it might help us to recommend some sites if you let us know if you are interested in coast/ city /sightseeing or what.

G


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Camping St Louis at Ardres
www.campingstlouis.com

20 mins from Calais. Decent enough site but nothing special but easy to find, easy to get to and a great area to find your feet.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> . . . get a Camping Card International or an ACSI card before you leave home. Both of these have websites and they can be bought from the main clubs.
> G


Hi Grizz

I'm almost certain you now have to be a member of the club to buy a CCI.

(I'm equally (almost) certain that in the past you could buy one if not a member, but at a slightly higher price.)

Worth the OP checking out in good time before the trip, as your advice is very sound . . . as usual! 

Dave


----------



## Twilight (Aug 20, 2009)

Thank you for your replies.....greatly appreciated.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Slightly off-topic but relevant.

We have never ever been asked to leave our passports at the office of a campsite.

When asked for proof of identity I have always flashed my photo driving licence card.

They seem to accept it as the equivalent of their ID cards which have to be carried at all times.
They handily fit in a wallet, unlike our passports.

That's one reason I am keen for a UK ID card!
(Please don't start on about that topic - even more contentious than ga55ing!)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

pippin said:


> We have never ever been asked to leave our passports at the office of a campsite.


We have. I had to hand mine over and we were about 60 miles down the road before I realised Mrs Zeb had forgotten to retrieve it! 8O

Needless to say it was entirely her fault. (_She knew that already so I sort of didn't mention it_!!! 8O :lol: :lol: )

I now always take a CCI card, just in case they want to retain my identification until we leave. If we forgot the CCI card it would not be much of a problem - certainly not worth 120 miles worth of diesel at today's prices! :roll:

Dave


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Twilight
We find that an ASCI card is a must if like us you’ll use campsites outside school holidays you will save a shed load of dosh on your first trip, as for passport we always take photo copies of our passports and more often than not we will present our passports with one photo copy and they will keep the copy easy.

Regards
Ray


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Arques has a municipal campsite and an Aire around the back and isn't a long drive from Calais.

There is an Aire/France Passion at Audingham which has a tourist shop and cafe and the parking is in their courtyard.


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I do the same Dave, the CCI is a loss of 5.50 from MCC or 6.00 from C&CC, where as the passport is costlier and more inconvenient to loose.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

We went to Roscoff on our first trip having read an article in MMM about how much easier than Calais it is and now, having been in and out of Calais a lot, I agree Roscoff is much easier for your first trip.
I know its a lot more expensive but its so much smaller and calmer and I'm really glad we did it.
There s a campsite about 10 minutes drive at St Pol de Leon which is easy to get to - no motorways etc.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Steph

I agree about Calais, but it's very much easier now than it used to be, when you had to go through all those suburban roads to get clear of the town. 8O

I think the best advice to a nervous, first-timer is to clear the customs and other formalities and pull over as soon as they exit the Port gates (_or just before, if convenient_).

Let the idiots race off into the distance (there are always a few :roll: ) and wait until all the boat traffic has gone and the road has settled back to normal.

Then set off calmly and quietly, without being hassled by the plonkers who feel compelled to overtake everyone in sight . . . and convince the French that British drivers are lunatics!!!! :roll:

We still do that sometimes, even after about 50 trips across the Channel. Just can't be bothered with the stupid, frantic (not to say, dangerous) rush some people seem to think is an essential part of starting their holiday.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Steph
> 
> I agree about Calais, but it's very much easier now than it used to be, when you had to go through all those suburban roads to get clear of the town. 8O
> 
> ...


Spot on Dave - that's still normal practice for me even after countless crossings.

So much more relaxing.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Then set off calmly and quietly,


Sound advice. As with any ferry crossing however make sure you plan in advance- Google and Street View are brilliant here-and know exactly which way you're going to turn when you leave the port gates.
The Calais ferry now throws you out onto the motorway system within seconds before your satnav can get a grip on things. It's all too easy to find yourself on the way to Belgium when you meant to go to Boulogne.

( Google and Street View together didn't stop us doing umpteen whirls round the roundabout outside Santander port in January. Everyone else seemed to be going one way - south as we now know- and we were the only ones going west and assumed we were wrong. )

G


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree with everything above. Even though we're used to Calais now we still find it a shock being thrown out on to the motorway so quickly. Especially as our woman in the Satnav hasn't got hereself sorted out in time.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> Sound advice. As with any ferry crossing however make sure you plan in advance- Google and Street View are brilliant here-and know exactly which way you're going to turn when you leave the port gates.
> The Calais ferry now throws you out onto the motorway system within seconds before your satnav can get a grip on things. It's all too easy to find yourself on the way to Belgium when you meant to go to Boulogne.
> G


Equally sound advice Grizz - we too have done a couple of pirouettes before now! :lol:

Soapbox out again I'm afraid! :roll: :roll:

If you use Autoroute with a GPS dongle, all your navigation worries are in the past. 

Plan at least the first part of your route as Grizzly advises, then if you do take a wrong turn you will know within 100 yards, and will probably be able to navigate back onto your route without having to turn round and retrace your steps.

The great advantage of Autoroute on a netbook (or laptop) is when you zoom out the map is large and clear, and can be read quite easily. If you zoom out with a satnav, you are squinting at a very blurred postage stamp, while the damn thing repeats ad nauseam, "_At the next opportunity, turn round and go back_." 8O

Dave


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Zeb
I don't really understand 'Autoroute with a GPS dongle' but it sounds good! Can you explain what we'd have to get (in idiot's language please).
Thanks
Steph


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

*Hi*

I also agree with the previous posts, my friend me across in his camper for the first last december he was a little anxious etc

We pulled over at the earliset opportunity and let the grand prix qualifiers leave first LOL !

There is no rush and take your time to familiarise yourself with roundabouts, petrol/diesel stops etc and you will have a ball

Relax and enjoy

regards


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Steph said:


> Hi Zeb
> I don't really understand 'Autoroute with a GPS dongle' but it sounds good! Can you explain what we'd have to get (in idiot's language please).
> Thanks
> Steph


Hi Steph

I suggest you start by having a read of this thread.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-946584.html#946584

It will keep you quiet for an hour or two, and most of the information you need is there. Come back and ask about anything that still puzzles you, and I (or another enthusiast :wink: ) will try to answer.

To be honest, I can't understand anyone not using A/R with a GPS dongle when touring the Continent. It takes all the hassle out of navigating and prevents the inevitable heated "domestics" when things go wrong.

I'd say (quite seriously) it is one of the best aids to a calm and relaxed touring holiday that you can find. 

Have a read and come back - PM me if you like and I'll help if I can.

Dave


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi Zebedee,

Sorry to be ignoratant and all that but what is A/R and by GPS dongle, do you mean a sat nav?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

johnathan said:


> Hi Zebedee,
> Sorry to be ignoratant and all that but what is A/R and by GPS dongle, do you mean a sat nav?


No - an entirely different animal, though it can function in almost the same way. :wink:

Suggest you read the thread I just indicated for Steph to read. It's quite long, but it developed into a very informative discussion, and will answer most, if not all of your questions.

Dave


----------



## Perseus (Apr 10, 2009)

Dave,

What's 'an entirely different animal' ......and can 'function in the same way' as what....?

As I say, sorry to be toso ill-informed, but I haven't honestly got a clue what you are talking about.

May I ask again.....what is A/R and is a GPS dongle another way of saying sat nav?

Many thanks


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

A/R is an abbreviation for Autoroute.

A GPS (*G*lobal *P*ositioning *S*ystem) Dongle is a gadget wich allows Autoroute to plot your current position on a map displayed on your netbook or laptop. It is not a satnav, but in this mode it behaves very much like one, but with a much larger display screen and is far more under your control.

There is a good overview and explanation of what Autoroute is and what it does here.

http://www.laptopgpsworld.com/2709-review-microsoft-autoroute

Hope this clarifies things a bit.

Dave


----------

